# Things that have helped me reach 99%



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey guys, 3 years ago i was on the verge of being insane. i thought i was gonna be schizo, i had sleep paralysis, ZERO emotions, 2d perspective, blank mind, brain fog halos, starbursts, VERY bad derealization, it felt like i was an alien in a humans body.. i couldnt sleep and i couldnt even cry cause i was dead on the inside, i couldnt recognize who was in the mirror and a song would constantly be playing in my head. fastforward three years which is today and all of those symptoms are very rare inmy life (except starbursts, halos). I have no cure but here are some things that helped me over these terrible 3 yeara

ZMA before sleep
1gram of glycine before bed (upregulates DHT in the brain)
A VERY good diet (no gluten, no dairy, no sugar)
Exercising, both cardio and weight lifting
relaxation techniques
recently ive been taking melatonin and it seems to help too
fishoils just for health
and going back to school has given me purpose

i just wanted to make this thread so you know that you can get out of that shit hole called dp. i rememeber how terribly bland life was while numband i want to be some hope. i am not 100% cured, today i had trouble channelling my thoughts (yes i have them now) and starbursts and halos still ruin my nights but im so much better, i hope what works for me works for you too


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

i remember the trapped feeling and the feeling that only the stuff you can perceive is all that existed. its so bad i hope everyone gets better


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

dutas said:


> i remember the trapped feeling and the feeling that only the stuff you can perceive is all that existed. its so bad i hope everyone gets better


Did this feeling go away? That's pretty much how I feel along with the 2D Sky...


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Please describe your blank mind, and how was your memory and time perception? I have basically the same as you, and it's getting worse.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

How about visualing stuff in your mind? Did you have aphantasia? How could you go to school with this I can't retain any information.


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Which supplement do you think helped the most?


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

@zouzoux the feeling went away and its hard to describe but the world feels vast now and i can mentally perceive whats behind the door. when dp was at its worse i could not

@ardity my blank mind was like nothing was going on up there except my brain would repeat the same 5 seconds of a song endlessly. days seem to be going by fast and my short term memory was destroyed. when getting ready for work i would have trouble rememberingh what i needed. put on my pants... brain is like uhhhh.. 5 seconds later oh i need my wallet .. and no i believe i could not visualize things but i dont remember that part to be honest. I can now memorize all my notes and my memory is better than pre DP. i also buy huge bags of frozen blueberries and avocados and make a shake with a ton of blueberries everyday. idk how its effected me but ive read good things about it

@cali123 the supplement that helped me the most forsure is glycine without a doubt. i took a 5AR inhibitor which gave me a serious anxiety and destroyed my leves ofDHT in my brain. i read somewhere that glycine upregulates dht in the brain and its really helped with emotional numbness and perception. melatonins made my sleep quality (along with zma and glycine) very good.


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

i also used to have ringing in my ears and the feeling that music was coming from everywhere when playing. glycine has gotten ride of the ringing ears


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

rid* sorry for the errors i hate typing on my phone


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Interesting. Maybe I’ll try glycine it’s been tested in negative symptoms of schizophrenia


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Same I’ll try it as well


----------

